# Getting rid of Giardia



## sju279 (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi All,

When we brought Rocky home 3 weeks ago, he tested positive for Giardia. We treated him, and at first I thought we had gotten rid of it, but now he is having diarrhea again. Part of the problem I think is that he eats his poo! I do everything I possibly can to avoid this - I go out with him ALWAYS and follow him around with a plastic bag to scoop it up the second he does it, but every now and then the little stinker turns right around and snatches it up. I was especially diligent when he was on his medication, but he could have gotten a small bit that was stuck to the grass. I will be calling the vet today to see if we should treat him again.

I really, REALLY want to get rid of this nasty bug, but it seems like this wretched little parasite is quite resilient. Has anyone else dealt with this bug? Do you have any other suggestions as to how I might knock it out for good this time? 

I think if I re-treat him, I will take him out on a leash, disinfect his crate daily, and give him a good shampoo the last day he's on meds. I just want this thing to be gone!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

You can order drontal plus online 
http://cal.vet.upenn.edu/projects/dxendopar/drug%20pages/febantel.htm


Or you can do: Metronidazole Flagyl 11.5 to 15 mg/lb 2x/day for 5 days
Fenbendazole Safe-Guard or Panacur	22.5 to 25 mg/lb once daily 3 days

(Fenbendazole (e.g., Panacur® or Drontal-Plus®) now appears to be the drug of choice. Used in dogs and cats at 50 mg/kg for 3 (-5) days, fenbendazole has been shown to be completely effective in eliminating experimental Giardia infections, and with only mild vomiting/diarrhea as potential side effects.)

http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/health/giardia.htm



See:
http://www.beaglesunlimited.com/beaglehealth_giardiasis.htm

for ways to get rid of it from your kennel or home.


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

To help get rid of the poo eating eating problem..I would go back to housebreaking 101 and as soon as he is finished going, gleefully call him to you for a treat. Thsi will help redirect his attention to something better to eat. Racing to clean it up before he eats it only makes him dive on it faster....building "poop drive". 

Giardia. I would suggest Tylan powder..not only does it cure stuff like that, but it also makes the poop taste nasty. I also might try building his digestive track back up with priobotics. Also a bland diet ( chicken and rice) to give his body a break and let it heal, then slowly adding kibble or whatever you feed ( raw?) back to his diet.

I hope he feels better soon!!!


----------



## Maximus_NSX (Dec 8, 2008)

I've been researching a lot about giardia and I have come to the conclusion that Panicur is a good drug to use.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I have safeguard suspension, drontal plus and flagyl. I like the ease of safeguard or drontal. Drontal they don't mind chewing, safeguard is easy enough to put on food. I use these 2 as regular dewormers. Flagyl you're putting down the throat. I have it on hand, have never used it.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

I am so glad I saw this thread, because one of my fosters may have this. My vet wants to use Panacur, but I would prefer to use Drontal. For one it comes in pill form and most dogs turn there noses up to the Panacur powder when mixed with food. Second I have heard that Drontal is effective in killing a broader range of parasites (you get more bang for your buck so to speak).

When I asked about treating him with Drontal, the vet said it was not effective against Giardia. Can someone please clarify?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

http://www.drontal.com.au/faqs.php


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

A dog I pulled from a shelter was given Drontal to treat whip worms. For giardia I've been hearing Panacur (same as Safeguard?) is best. I gave Nikon a 5-day round in the powder form, once a day with a canned food meal. I don't think he had any parasites but it was his puppy de-worming from the breeder just in case. She did double doses and said that is what kills the giardia. He had no side effects and has never had poo issues or parasites.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Drontal is the ONLY Allwormer registered to control Giardia sp in dogs. Giardia is a protozoan parasite found commonly in dogs and is frequently a cause of diarrhoea in puppies. Drontal should be administered at the correct dosage for body weight for 3 consecutive days.
It is important that Giardia has been correctly diagnosed by a veterinarian.


What worms does Drontal treat?

Roundworms, Hookworms, Whipworms and Tapeworms (Echinococcus granulosus - Hydatid tapeworms), (Dipylidium caninum – common flea tapeworm) (Taenia spp., Taenia ovis, T. pisiformis, T. hydatigena). Also aids in the control of shedding oocysts of the protozoan Giardia spp in dogs.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

The active ingredient in panacur, safeguard, drontal is febantel (Fenbendazole ). Drontal chewable also has Praziquantel, Pyrantel (as Pyrantel embonate).


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Liesjeshe did double doses and said that is what kills the giardia. He had no side effects and has never had poo issues or parasites.


once daily for 3 days for drontal, twice daily for flagyl for 5 days, panacur/safeguard same as drontal (since same ingredient) 1x a day for 3 days.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Thanks Angela, I have printed the info from the link provided and I plan on taking it to the vet to discuss.

Should I get enough for all of my dogs since they all use the same area to go potty? 

Now if there was just an easy way to treat the yard.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I would treat all the dogs since anyone of them could pick it up and you would just keep re-infesting each other.


From one of the links above:

Thorough cleaning of all kennel areas where infected dogs have access is essential. Once organic debris has been removed, thorough disinfection will help to further reduce the level of environmental contamination and reduce the risk of dogs becoming re-infected after the completion of treatment. Disinfectants containing quaternary ammonium compounds have been found to kill giardia cysts at the manufacturers' recommended dilutions (dilutions of one disinfectant up to 1:704 were found to be effective at both low and high environmental temperatures). I disinfect all my kennels twice per month by washing everything down with a mixture consisting of 8 ounces of Clorox bleach per gallon of water. Make sure you let it set at least 20 minutes, rinse thoroughly, and then let it get completely dry before letting your Beagles use the kennels again. Important Note: The efficacy of killing is increased by prolonged contact time, therefore disinfectant solution should be left for 20 minutes to half an hour before being rinsed off kennel or run surfaces. Since disinfection of grass runs is impossible, such area should be regarded as contaminated for at least a month after infected dogs last had access.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

I don't have kennels. My personal pets stay in the house and my fosters stay in my sunroom. They all use the back yard (150 x 70) to go potty. Eventually, I plan on fencing one area off for foster dogs, but it won't be until next spring. 

I plan on bleaching the sunroom floor which is tile this weekend. My house has mostly hardwood floors, with vinyl in the kitchen and bath and carpet in the master. 

What should I do in the house and the yard?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I'd say cross your fingers on the house, yard- keep the dogs out of that section for a month. 

i don't know if ammonia is safe for wood floors or not.


----------



## sju279 (Dec 18, 2008)

Thank you so much for your advice. I called my vet's office and they agreed that he should be treated again. I think they're giving me Flagyl (his treatment is 1x per day for 6 days down his throat via a syringe). Do you think that isn't as effective as the drontal?

Shelby was tested after he first came back positive and she was negative. Her poops are still firm, firm, firm. I just don't know about Rocky. When he went this afternoon his poop was normal. He seems to have the loose stools late in the evening only????

If I re-treat him, should I disinfect his crate every day? What about his toys? Can I use lysol wipes?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

It's effective, it just takes longer. I would rather err on the side of caution and disinfect to be safe. Lysol disinfects but it's not ammonia.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

When Dante had Giardia we had to treat twice with 2 different meds (one round each) but I don't remember what the 2 were.

I also moved him back to a 3x day feedings to ease things in his GI Tract - but he had the Giardia a loooooooooooooooooooooong time while we tried to figure out what was wrong with him.

Many dogs carry Giardia and most have no symptoms/issues.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I've always wondered about trying MSM:

<span style="color: #000099">Parasites

One of the most amazing discoveries on MSM is its anti-parasitic action against Giardia, Trichomonas, roundworms, nematodes, Enterobius and other intestinal worms (5). Animal studies include laboratory mice, determined to have pin worms (Enterobius) by fecal cast examination. They were given commercial food and drinking water, both containing 2% MSM by weight. After 17 days, fecal examination indicated the feces were free of worms and eggs. The blood level of MSM in one animal examined exceeded 30 ppm or mg/kg (3). Human studies include a man with confirmed Giardia lamblia, apparently contacted from contaminated water in a primitive area. He was given 500 mg MSM three times a day for 14 days. By the eighth day he was free of symptoms, and two stool specimens collected one week later were free of the organism (3).Parasites

One of the most amazing discoveries on MSM is its anti-parasitic action against Giardia, Trichomonas, roundworms, nematodes, Enterobius and other intestinal worms (5). Animal studies include laboratory mice, determined to have pin worms (Enterobius) by fecal cast examination. They were given commercial food and drinking water, both containing 2% MSM by weight. After 17 days, fecal examination indicated the feces were free of worms and eggs. The blood level of MSM in one animal examined exceeded 30 ppm or mg/kg (3). Human studies include a man with confirmed Giardia lamblia, apparently contacted from contaminated water in a primitive area. He was given 500 mg MSM three times a day for 14 days. By the eighth day he was free of symptoms, and two stool specimens collected one week later were free of the organism (3).</span>

http://www.msm-info.com/


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

interesting....


----------

